# Virgin Tivo upgraded now useless



## jamiemc01 (May 29, 2003)

So I have to say I am becoming more and more fed up with Virgin Tivo. I use to have an S1 and it is far superior in one simple fact, the bloody thing worked.

But now ... Its slow, clunky and unreliable. Now I have just had the upgrade it crashes as soon as I go to full screen tv, it takes forever to start up, I mean what is it possibly doing that takes so long to start up??? I have servers in work that are up and running quicker and they take forever to do hardware checks before booting.

I know that I am going to end up calling virgin and having the box replace and bang there goes all the TV the wife has recorded.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

jamiemc01 said:


> it takes forever to start up, I mean what is it possibly doing that takes so long to start up???


Err... why turn it off ?

Its meant to be sitting there recording stuff while you're not there.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Err... why turn it off ? Its meant to be sitting there recording stuff while you're not there.


He doesn't mike. It crashes. Read his post again 

I think he must have some other fault then because, whilst he is not alone in reporting a problem, he does seem to be in the minority. My own Tivo is now running very quickly and is much improved by the update.


----------



## jamiemc01 (May 29, 2003)

cwaring said:


> He doesn't mike. It crashes. Read his post again
> 
> I think he must have some other fault then because, whilst he is not alone in reporting a problem, he does seem to be in the minority. My own Tivo is now running very quickly and is much improved by the update.


What Carl said.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh, ok - not a 500GB version is it ? Seem to be much more reports of instability with those.


----------



## jamiemc01 (May 29, 2003)

mikerr said:


> Oh, ok - not a 500GB version is it ? Seem to be much more reports of instability with those.


No its a 1TB. I guess I'm going to have to get it replaced. Just frustraiting maybe I've got rose tinted specs on but I don't remember this kind of trouble with the S1.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm in a similar boat. My 1Tb (first in Belfast, supposedly) crashes a lot. Sometimes when I just try to play a show, or press "My Shows". Black screen, and I press buttons until it flashes all the lights on the front and restarts.

And as you say, because it is so slow at restarting, it often wreaks a couple of recordings during this time.

I've been holding off calling an engineer because it was 80% full, and had some stuff we didn't want to sacrifice with a box swap, so I've been desperately trying to clear it down, but it's a difficult battle as you might imagine (down to about 50% now). I was hoping when I heard about the software update that that might improve matters, so I've held on to see how it goes.

It would be frustrating if, after putting up with it for so long, he was able to sort it without a box swap, but I don't want to risk it (Lose the wife's Grey's Anatomy and True Blood? Are you MAD?)

I'll give it another week or two with the update, and if it's no better, I think I'll have to give up and call it in.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Still got your S1 ?

You can archive a whole folder to that at once overnight:

Connect S1 TiVo to VM TiVos SCART
Set manual recording on S1 tivo for 6 hours (or whatever)
On the VM TiVo press play on the my shows list with the cursor over a folder.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

mikerr said:


> Still got your S1 ?
> 
> You can archive a whole folder to that at once overnight:
> 
> ...


genius!

i was going to ask about his old S1, would never have thought to play a whole folder at a time.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

That's a great idea - thanks!


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

I was told by CS that engineers now have a way to transfer the recordings between boxes when it is replaced
Not "USB" I was told, but I am guessing possibly eSATA?

Guess I shall find out tomorrow when this is allegedly happening!

Now wondering if I should de-mothball my S1 tonight.
Was waiting until it's intended room was decorated.

On 2nd thoughts - 77% VMT - square peg round hole.
Will source anything lost via some sort of digital loan from a sharing peer community.
Any suggestions ;-)


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Let us know if they transfer your recordings SPR!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Transfer recordings ?
Open both old and new tivo boxes, swap hard drives ! Job done 

Done any other way, 500GB is going to take a few *hours * to transfer. I don't see VM offering that.


----------

